# need info on WOODLAND SCENICS



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Am wooking on a layout detail also working whit what i ken get in my home town which is not muchlol.Am building road and grass.so i when to walymart and got some king of grass am going to use glue to hold it in place but was looking at a vidio on you tube and saw this stuff they used after to seal it or help holding it in place this stuff WOODLAND SCENICS SCENIC SPRAYER! BNIB! WS-192 Was woundering what is it can i us something else like it that i can get here .any info be good help am new at this scenic thing thanks


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you are talking about just the spray bottle, any walmart spray bottle will do the same. i have seen some of those videos myself. woodland scenic makes a glue but in my experience 50/50 glue and water works just as well, it may leave a little shine but i dont notice it that bad.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

No not just the bottle it look like a sealer that they spray on the sand to finish it off


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

coupman35 said:


> No not just the bottle it look like a sealer that they spray on the sand to finish it off


this stuff Woodland Scenics Scenic Cement Adhesive S191


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

oh ok, sorry. i have used both, 50/50 glue and water and the scenic cement. i didn't notice that big of a difference to justify the money woodland scenics wanted for their stuff, just my 2 cents.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't waste the $, glue and water works just as well and is dirt cheap!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

50/50 water & glue works great (forget the WS glues...cost too much). If you have everything planned, you can apply paint to the subsurface, then add the grass while the paint is still wet. OR, you can lay down the grass, get it just right using a small wide paint brush, and hit it with unscented hairspray (don't use your wife's hairspray, she might get mad). Lately, I have been using Mod Podge and apply it with a brush...it is a little more costly than glue/water mixture.

I really tired the spray bottle and all it does plug-up (the adhesive in the mixture seems to be the problem).


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for info what glue do you use to do that 50/50 mix and then you just spray over the sand or what ever you doing right .


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I sprinkle my layers of ground foam how i want them. starting with real dirt sifted to a fine powder, then add several textures (course, medium and fine) ground foam. I then spray the area (more like letting it rain) with wet water (just water in a spray bottle and a few drops of dish detergent). That breaks the surface tension. Then i use a small bottle, like the one in women's hair dye kits to apply my 50/50 mix. let dry. This video is a good one to watch, it shows the basic way to do it. he shows you the scenic cement and but you can use the 50/50 mix the same way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=antGqzrmwn0

these are the bottle i was talking about, they are good for large areas, if doing smaller spaces then go with an eye dropper or pipet.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/applicator-bottle/SBS-198060,default,pd.html


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

coupman35 said:


> Thanks for info what glue do you use to do that 50/50 mix










plus *Water*

It can be off-brand Elmer's as long as it's school/office and not construction/wood glue.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

yup, but if you go to michaels crafts or hobby lobby, you can get it in a 1gal jug. cheaper in the long run, i think i paid $15 for a gal of elmers


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guy great help.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

if you havnt already i would join here, http://mrr.trains.com/
you can signup as a subscriber for free and get some of the video's and article, but you wont get them all until you pay for a magazine subscription. they have an area under "video" that has alot of basic modeler tutorials.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

A small helper for when you are wetting the scenery before going with the glue? Water with detergent mixed is called "wet water". It makes the glue go down into the scenic stuff rather than just setting on top as a bubble. One problem with almost any spray bottle is that it will give a nice fine spray but then ever squirt or so it may blob out a drop that is way too large. This big drop makes a divot in the scenic material that looks like somebody has been throwing grenades! 
To cut down on this, try this approach. Start out far back from the new work, spraying over the work rather than down on it. Let the fine spray fall like the finest dew so that the foam,etc. gets wet gradually. That helps keep it in place while it gradually gets wet. Hold something in front of and below the spray so that it will catch those "grenade" type drops. I use a folded newspaper so that the liquid soaks in rather than running off to drip on the layout. If the foam is blowing around, back off and do the fine mist more until you see things stay in place as you slowly move forward. Then when it is fully wet, I go back and drip 50/50 Elmers and water until it is almost floating.


----------

